# Creatine Monohyderate VS Creatine Ethyl Ester



## faaazi (May 16, 2006)

Which one is the best form of creatine??Creatine Ethyl Ester or Creatine Monohyderate?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 16, 2006)

i'd have to say the ethyl ester because no water retention and cheaper. also no transport


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2006)

CEE works better for me.


----------



## bio-chem (May 16, 2006)

a search might be in order here


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

Creatine is the tried and true.  There are many studies on its efficacy, and it is quite cheap.

CEE is newer, and there are no studies showing that it is better than mono.  And its a bit more expensive.

On the other hand, user reports on CEE are terrible.  People who don't respond to mono are using CEE to great effect.  You need less CEE for the same results, and it doesn't cause the gastric upset and bloating that many report from mono.

Try them both, and see which you prefer.


----------



## topolo (May 18, 2006)

Neither do much for me.


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Neither do much for me.



do any other creatines... I thought you liked MP?


----------



## topolo (May 18, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> do any other creatines... I thought you liked MP?



Mp is the only creatine that I have noticed any benefit from.


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Mp is the only creatine that I have noticed any benefit from.



I should make you my official IronMagLabs rep and send you to other boards.


----------



## topolo (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I should make you my official IronMagLabs rep and send you to other boards.



Great idea!  Did you think that up yourself?

Its a perfect fit to, what with Topolo's warm and charming personality!


----------



## Action-Jackson (May 19, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Great idea!  Did you think that up yourself?
> 
> Its a perfect fit to, what with Topolo's warm and charming personality!


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Great idea!  Did you think that up yourself?
> 
> Its a perfect fit to, what with Topolo's warm and charming personality!



is that a rhetorical question? 

nothing like the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2006)

Robert, I don't understand that comment.  I compliment Tops and you respond with "the pot calling the kettle black"?  I guess I should not call people warm and charming?

Oh, I see, you were calling me warm and charming!  Thanks, that means a lot!!!


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Robert, I don't understand that comment.  I compliment Tops and you respond with "the pot calling the kettle black"?  I guess I should not call people warm and charming?
> 
> Oh, I see, you were calling me warm and charming!  Thanks, that means a lot!!!



lol, last I remember you hate Topolo and as of now you probably hate me as well...and you're about warm enough to freeze hell over.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2006)

Hate is such a strong word.  I never hated Tops.  To the contrary, I have always liked Tops.  True, he is a pain in the ass, and at times painfully unfunny, but I have always liked him.

Nor do I hate you, Rob.  Never have.  I one point I had a very strong dislike, but not hate.  Mostly, I think you are a good person, who is at times a bit insecure, and at other times more than a bit irrational.  But hate?  Nah, that's not my bag.

Are you calling me cold now?  Its cool, but after all of these years, you obviously still don't know a thing about me.


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2006)

throw in a smilie every now and then to show some *emotion*.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2006)

I don't do smilies.


----------



## pengers84 (May 19, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Mp is the only creatine that I have noticed any benefit from.



What is Mp?


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> What is Mp?



http://ironmaglabs.com/maximum-pump.php


----------



## shadowmoses (May 22, 2006)

Seems simular to V12 with the Tri-creatine Malate....Back to the question I have been trying CEE for a couple weeks now, no results and I'm switching back to regular Monohydrate....

SHadoW


----------



## pengers84 (May 23, 2006)

What would you expect in a couple of weeks?


----------



## shadowmoses (May 23, 2006)

Its more the fact that I can feel strength and size increase from Monohydrate within a week to ten days of using it, not even laoding....I have been on the CEE for 3 weeks now and have noticed nothing, no better pumps, strength, endurance or size,

ShadoW


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2006)

no comparison-cee is just better. I had no luck with mono, and it couldnt be from a lack of water-i drink 2 goddamn gallons a day.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 29, 2006)

I honestly had better results from mono, but now I'm doing the Mass Stack elite so perhaps the CEE is helping but I found going mono solo produced some quick results as early as 3 weeks. However once I stopped cycling the results vanished.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 30, 2006)

I have tried mono and CEE, i have to say that CEE is better because it doesnt need the insulin spike and cheaper and i think i've gotten better gains off it. But I'm ACTUALLY not sure what kind of results i should be looking for WHILE taking creatine... So after I finish this CEE i might have to get some bulk dicreatine malate or bulk tricreatnine malate (if they ever have it for sale)


----------

